

Ask HN: I have some generic Twitter usernames - what should I do with them? - bl4k

I have 'query' and 'dir' Twitter usernames. I built a simply query service and attached it to these accounts (not up atm, moving it to another server tonight) but does anybody have a better idea of a good service to build around these accounts?<p>The service I built only had support for weather queries (ie @query weather &#60;postcode&#62;) with the intention of adding more services. What else could I add along with weather etc?<p>Willing to listen to any ideas or if anybody wants to work with me on building something more useful at these accounts.
======
secret
With 'dir' you could build a directory service where users send you a tweet
containing another user name and you would return a link to a page with all
the info you could find about them. For example: '@dir paulg' would result in
me getting a link to a page that contains other public profiles from pg and
links to his personal site and YC. Not sure how much of a business this is,
but I guess it could be like the yellow pages for twitter.

~~~
bl4k
Thanks for this suggestion, I will be building something similar :)

------
mh_
im sure your history on HN proves otherwise, but this almost reads like a
veiled attempt to sell twitternames you've squatted.

~~~
petervandijck
Nothing wrong with getting some generic domains, nothing wrong with getting
some generic Twitter usernames.

